# Books on piety



## rickclayfan (Dec 25, 2015)

What are the best books on sanctification, holiness, and piety? What books have greatly helped you with your sanctification? Preferably big, meaty books and such that breath with pious wisdom (such as The Christian in Complete Armor by Gurnall). If there is some sort of list online, please post it here.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 25, 2015)

Off the top of my head, two spring to mind:

The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshall

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices by Thomas Brooks

Both excellent.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 25, 2015)

I was also going to recommend The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification and will add Henry Scudder's The Christian's Daily Walk in Holy Security and Peace, Lewis Bayly's Practice of Piety, and Willem Teellinck's The Path of True Godliness.

The Marrow of Modern Divinity is worth reading on sanctification as well, but make sure you also read Thomas Boston's notes.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 25, 2015)

George Swinnock - The Christian Man's Calling


----------

